

Ebola in Spain: Nurse 'infected in Madrid' - shill
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-29514920

======
AlbertoGP
It's not surprising that this happened if you know about the many
irregularities when transporting the Spanish missionary from Africa. Here is a
Google translation:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=es&ie=UTF-8&ie=UTF-...](http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=es&ie=UTF-8&ie=UTF-8&sl=auto&tl=en&prev=/language_tools&u=http%3A//tecnicopreocupado.com/2014/08/10/se-
debe-transportar-asi-a-un-infectado-con-ebola/) Original in Spanish:
[http://tecnicopreocupado.com/2014/08/10/se-debe-
transportar-...](http://tecnicopreocupado.com/2014/08/10/se-debe-transportar-
asi-a-un-infectado-con-ebola/)

Scroll down for the pictures of people with no or inadequate protection
participating in the operation.

What I don't understand is why the interest in bringing back such patients
instead of sending medicines and supplies there to treat them in place.

~~~
dragonwriter
> What I don't understand is why the interest in bringing back such patients
> instead of sending medicines and supplies there to treat them in place.

Because its easier to transport patients that medical infrastructure for
supportive care (which is more than just a satchel of medicines and supplies.)

------
runarb
Maybe flying thus victims around half the world is not such a good idea after
all. Especially if thus space suit looking garments are unable to hold the
virus out.

I just heard that Norway will receive a patient tonight also[0].

0: [http://www.vg.no/nyheter/utenriks/ebola/norwegian-woman-
infe...](http://www.vg.no/nyheter/utenriks/ebola/norwegian-woman-infected-
with-ebola/a/23310487/)

------
dz0ny
Possible locations where she stayed(having fever, beeing active carrier)
[http://img.minus.com/ibiZ8OhdjDYC8K.gif](http://img.minus.com/ibiZ8OhdjDYC8K.gif)

Source:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/2ignxj/nurse_infe...](http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/2ignxj/nurse_infected_with_ebola_in_spain/cl23mpa)

------
waps
Well, Ebola is pretty famous for changing hospitals into deathtraps. I guess
European safety procedures aren't sufficient to eliminate the risk, and
hopefully they're testing every patient and visitor discharged in the last
week as well.

I hope to heaven they won't find anyone, but if Africa's MSF (doctors without
borders) hospitals are any indication they probably will.

~~~
coherentpony
> I guess European safety procedures aren't sufficient to eliminate the risk,
> ...

Why?

~~~
waps
Um because one hospital staff member got herself infected (and then presumably
went on to treat others, with less safety procedures, while infected with
ebola).

This is the sort of thing that has happened in over a dozen MSF hospitals in
Africa.

~~~
coherentpony
"The nurse who recently became infected while caring for two Ebola patients in
Spain had twice gone into the room where one of the the patients was being
treated - to be directly involved in his care and to disinfect the room after
his death. Both times she was wearing protective clothing."

[http://www.bbc.com/news/health-29518703](http://www.bbc.com/news/health-29518703)

------
quaiks
Yeah we rocks...

